# Dog afraid of chain?



## 2boys1princess (Sep 15, 2007)

Our new dog Leah (around 2 yrs old) seems to be afraid to move when on a chain. She's fine on a leash with us but when we take her out and leave her to potty or just to get some air, we chain her on a trolley in the back yard and once that chain is on she will NOT move. She instantly freezes. I put her on it last night and went in to eat. Came back 15 minutes later and she was still frozen there. Won't sit, won't lay down, won't even turn her head!! Anyone had a dog that is terrified of a chain?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it a chain with actual links?

If so, I'd try a coated cable. They don't rattle. They're lighter. And no dog will chew through it.

(I do know a certain Plott hound that dragged a 4x8 loaded utility trailer while teathered to it, and then pulled one of those screw-in anchors out of the ground. She also broken a cheap cable by breaking one of the end fittings.)


----------



## 2boys1princess (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes it's just a regular chain. We'll have to look into getting a coated cable then.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

How old is this dog? Did you adopt her from a shelter or pound? If you did she may of had a previous owner who abused her and now its programed in her mind "Chain Bad". Star was abused during his puppy years and when we adopted him from the shelter the lady said he has some fears. So every time I put gloves on he will bite my hand. He never bites but he does gloves. Something in his past happened to him with gloves. So she may have a fear of chains due to a past owner.


----------



## 2boys1princess (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, we did get her from the pound with no history about her. I never thought of that!


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thats probily why. I know its sad, what people do to dogs but it happens. Star still has a fear of gloves, hammers and sweepers. Something must of happened to him with them things. So I reckon something happend with your dog and a chain before you owned her. Least now she is in a good home with you.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Sometimes we think a dog must have been mistreated to have fears. My dog is initially afraid of everything he hasn't experienced before. He was in a rescue kennel in the early puppy socialization time so he is getting a late start on the everyday objects and happenings of the world. Every day it's something new that catches him off guard. We've stopped thinking he was abused, he's just inexperienced. Now he will even follow us around when we vacuum but we don't sweep often enough so the broom is still suspect. It can be really funny and if we don't give him any reaction or attention and let him figure things out, he learns to accept new things.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

My last dog was not mistreated and she was afraid of the sound her tags made against a stainless bowl. She lost 2 of her 9 lbs in 3 weeks, would not eat before we figured that out. lol

Coated cable is good advice.


----------



## dog08 (Sep 20, 2007)

it could be too heavy for her.. some dogs just dont like anything on their body..


----------

